# NASCAR LLs with oddball chassis?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Got these NASCAR LLs in a lot of cars from a flea market:










Here's what's getting me: As far as I can tell, the chassis are neither M chassis or T chassis. take a look:










Obviously, on the left is a T chassis and on the right is an M chassis. The one in the middle is the Exide car in the above pic, which doesn't look like either of them OR like the one described in the LL Corvette thread as a Rokar chassis. The pickup shoes look almost like old school G+, but other than that, I'm stumped. So what is it? Anyone?

thnx in advance for any info...

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rokar?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Amrac?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

It is all of the above.

Those chassis were used only for those set cars in a cheap ($19.99)set sold by Kay Bee toys just prior to Kay Bee going belly up.
They are the old X chassis updated with the anti-burn plastic strip.
Amazing that LL still has those molds for those chassis.
I have a couple of these myself. 
HTH
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

alpink said:


> Amrac?


Funny I didn't think of that... but then when I saw your post, I went to the basement and pulled out the AMRAC Porsche, it's almost the same. The only difference appears to be the motor magnet setup. In addition to those funky magnetism collector wings, the AMRAC has magnets that curve around the armature, like Tyco (and I guess Tomy, I never really looked) cars, while this one has flat magnets like other LL chassis.



Pomfish said:


> It is all of the above.
> 
> Those chassis were used only for those set cars in a cheap ($19.99)set sold by Kay Bee toys just prior to Kay Bee going belly up.
> They are the old X chassis updated with the anti-burn plastic strip.
> ...


So is the "X chassis" a carryover Amrac or Rokar chassis? Wikipedia tells me that K-B was liquidated in 2008-2009, so I assume these must have been within a couple years before that.  And you said a cheap set... Are the bodies I have the set bodies?

thanks again...

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

ParkRNDL;
So is the "X chassis" a carryover Amrac or Rokar chassis? Wikipedia tells me that K-B was liquidated in 2008-2009 said:


> Yes, your cars are the set cars.
> I got my set on RT30 in Lancaster at the old KB outlet, for what it's worth.
> Was way earlier than 2008 because Kipp of Kipp's HO was still alive and I remember showing them to him. He died May 13,2004. May he RIP
> 
> ...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awww, Kipp. Only ever got to see his place twice. What a trip. Great guy, too. 

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have my cars here, but there is a set I bought (KB Toys?) with the old style LL street Camaro and Mustang which have the chassis with the metal wings. I don't know if they ever came under NASCAR bodies, but with the pre-Walthers' Lifelike, you never know what you'll get. During the Rokar to Lifelike transition a lot of left over Rokar stuff probably made it to early Lifelike cars and sets.

Joe


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a chassis ID site

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/amracl.jsp

where are the metal wings?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

cwbam said:


> Here is a chassis ID site
> 
> http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/amracl.jsp
> 
> where are the metal wings?


these things. (see attached photo.) dunno if "wings" is the right word.

and actually, I have an AMRAC Porsche with that type chassis. Thing is, these NASCARs I found don't have them, they are something different. The rest of the chassis looks like that AMRAC chassis, but the motor magnets are different and they don't have those metal pieces. Hmmm...

*edit: never mind, got it. on that same site (thanks cwbam! i bookmarked that!) i found a picture of a Rokar chassis which looks pretty much exactly like what i have except that mine has the plastic anti-burn protector strip that Pomfish mentioned. so that chassis is called the X chassis?*

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

flux collectors


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, the X-Chassis, I have a Couple myself that came with that cheap Nascar set. Those chassis run pretty nice, and most parts are the same as the Amrac chassis... X-cept for the Flux collectors 
And btw- those chassis and bodies did go together as set cars, although similar sets later came with the other chassis. I got two pair of same bodies with both style chassis and they were all set cars.
PS- although the PU shoes look somewhat like the G+ and will swap over, it's better to use the Amrac/Rokar type Shoes, as the G+ ones tend to pop off it a crash


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I just snapped a couple of pix of the set those odd X-chassis came from, although I no longer have the other set box that was basically the same, but came with dif. chassis and a different terminal track without plug-ins.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Close-Up...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice. Saved the box art pic for reference. thanks!

--rick


----------

